# New Colnago Owner



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I ran across this 2009 52 CX-1 frame/fork by accident while shopping for some other bike parts. The price was right so I scooped it up! The components are off my other bike which I'm turning into a project soon. I have quite a mix of components going on but it works for me:

Fizik Saddle, SRAM Red shifters, SRAM Force RD, Dura Ace 7800 FD, Dura Ace 7800 cranks, Rotor Q rings, Dura Ace 7810 Pedals, Ritchey WCS post, Ritchey Pro stem (3T soon), Easton EC90 SLX Equipe or 3T Ergosum Pro bar, 0G SS brakes, Easton race and training wheels, Vittoria tires, Jagwire housing with Shimano cable, RavX cages. 

View attachment 221136


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

beautiful frame!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

@ooohitsmanda

I hear you man but it all performs really, really well and I ride quite a bit so, what can I say? I do plan on finishing this with SRAM and 3T and use the mismatched stuff to complete a project bike that's just starting. I'll change the tape as well. Just threw the old stuff on to figure out bar and stem fit, etc...If I had the money I'd go full Campy with a different paint scheme. Black is what I really like. Anyhoo, beggars can't be choosers and I'm pretty much the former at the moment.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO it works pretty well :aureola: 

Except for the crank :idea:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, the DA crank looks fugly for sure. Force crank and FD coming...


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe that CX-1 is an '09 frame. I have the '10 frame in red and for that year, the paint in the chainstay matches the top tube for all colors. i.e., the chainstay color is red for my bike.

In '09, for all colors, the chainstay was black like yours.

Nice ride... just pointing that out in case you were misled.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

yup. thats 2009 color. i'm glad i got the one with the black at the bb area too.


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

Very nice! I'm just trying to get used to the cranks. Enjoy and ride safe!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Updated the group to full SRAM, Elite cages, 3T stem/bar, FSA post (wanted 3T but needed more setback...), PX wheels. I see Campy wheels on her in the near future.
View attachment 227068


----------

